# Chunal and Cheshire bash



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

Set off from Mottram cut earlyish on 24/10,31/10 or 7/11. Takers?


----------



## longers (4 Oct 2010)

I was thinking of suggesting something similar. Not sure when I'll be free so I'll keep an eye on this thread.

I thought - Mottram, Broadbottom, Charlesworth, Shiloh Lane to New Mills and then to Whaley and Long Hill to Buxton and then back via Long Hill again and then Buxworth/Chinley to Chunal. Nice n lumpy!

Where are you is Fossy thinking of heading?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> I was thinking of suggesting something similar. Not sure when I'll be free so I'll keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> I thought - Mottram, Broadbottom, Charlesworth, Shiloh Lane to New Mills and then to Whaley and Long Hill to Buxton and then back via Long Hill again and then Buxworth/Chinley to Chunal. Nice n lumpy!
> 
> *Where are you is Fossy thinking of heading?*



That sounds cock on sunshine. I think.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2010)

Room for a slow one? What would the distance be then? How lumpy is 'lumpy'?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Oct 2010)

sounds very lumpy. which mottram is that btw?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Room for a slow one? What would the distance be then? How lumpy is 'lumpy'?



Yes there is! probably 60 ish. Dont know; charlesworth is a short n' steep jobbie.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> sounds very lumpy. which mottram is that btw?




Mottram above Stalybridge.


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2010)

I quite fancy this one Dan Bo as long as you all don't mind waiting at the top of the hills for me.
Would be an extra 25 miles for me to get there and home so should be OK,unless I car it to my sisters and cycle from there.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> I quite fancy this one Dan Bo as long as you all don't mind waiting at the top of the hills for me.
> Would be an extra 25 miles for me to get there and home so should be OK,unless I car it to my sisters and cycle from there.



It would be a pleasure to meet you Pottsy. so we can mither you into a track bash. 




We'll be dropping you off into timperley way surely?


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> It would be a pleasure to meet you Pottsy. so we can mither you into a track bash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any map/route I could look at,or is it a make up as we go along type ride?
Anywhere near Timperley/Wythenshawe/Baguley would be great,or I'll bring my Tom Tom for getting home





Better get back in training then,am already on winter hibernation mode and am getting heavier week by week.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Oct 2010)

It sounds like longers has a plan. More than I have at least. We'll get you back.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

Right, so who's up for 8.30 AM on 31/10?


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Right, so who's up for 8.30 AM on 31/10?



Blimey,even God gets a lie-in on a Sunday!!


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

9?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

9.30?


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

11?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> 11?



sorry Pottsy too late for me- I like to get back for three if not earlier........discuss.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> sorry Pottsy too late for me- I like to get back for three if not earlier........discuss.



Was only joking Dan_bo I'm OK for any time.I get up at 4am most days so 7 or 8am is a lie-in






Any more takers yet?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

Right. 4.30 it is then.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Right. 4.30 it is then.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2010)

8.45 for a 9.00 kick off. Someone give Foss a nudge- this is his doing......


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Oct 2010)

I might come. Btw is any of it in Cheshire


----------



## longers (6 Oct 2010)

I've taken the liberty of putting two possible routes on a map. 

First route

Second route

Only suggestions mind, other routes are available.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> I've taken the liberty of putting two possible routes on a map.
> 
> First route
> 
> ...



1st one it's flatter




Could do with knowing the elevation of the last ride I did with the Cheshire cc boys last year,if this one is similar then I should be fine,just going off that profile those routes look worse to me


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2010)

Oh... 'ello am I late...Potsy's given me a nudge. ...SORRY

Profile is lumpy - need to check the routes Longers has done, so long as Gorsey Brow isn't there (never ridden it) and Chapel Brow isn't there.....we'd be dead by about 5 miles...................... 

Just checked, he's routed round them.  

Route 1 is better.

For Potsy...three climbs - Long Hill both ways, then Chunal (the short steep way) - it's not killer stuff and it's a 40 miler which means we'll be home at a good time.

Better Late than never -  eh............

As for in Cheshire....nope - Tameside......... Starts near Glossop - 6 miles from Stockport. Runs close to the border, so watch out for the guards.........

Dates folks........ not a fixie ride though.................


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2010)

24th I'm away, 31st I'm away with cubs,

So 7th November.......... ?


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2010)

Potsy, you could always park up at my house - I'm 20 mins max from Mottram by bike - suggest the ride meets at either the cutting, or the statue at the junction of A57/Broadbottom.


----------



## RedBike (6 Oct 2010)

Count me in. I might have to be left behind part way around though as i'm still REALLY slow climbing.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Potsy, you could always park up at my house - I'm 20 mins max from Mottram by bike - suggest the ride meets at either the cutting, or the statue at the junction of A57/Broadbottom.



Cheers Fossy,would probably have a slow ride down and meet you in Woodley somewhere if that's OK,not sure of the way from there.
Looking again at the route Longers has put up it will be tough for me but doable I think,just need to shed a few lbs before hand now.




Redbike-you won't be the slowest believe me


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Potsy, you could always park up at my house - I'm 20 mins max from Mottram by bike - suggest the ride meets at either the cutting, or the statue at the junction of A57/Broadbottom.



Re-think, I might just take you up on the offer Fossy,
20 mins that's what 8 miles for you then?


----------



## a_n_t (7 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> so long as Gorsey Brow isn't there (never ridden it)




It is actually illegal to ride through Broadbottom and not turn up Gorsey brow. I'm doing it on Saturday


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2010)

a_n_t said:


> It is actually illegal to ride through Broadbottom and not turn up Gorsey brow. I'm doing it on Saturday



Thought so - saw your Man Wheelers ride route ....... not done it myself...so maybe, we can stop at the bottom, and send the local fool up it (aka ME).......... and see him fall off  

I avoid Broadbutt as it means riding through bits of Hattersley......... on an expensive bike..............


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Re-think, I might just take you up on the offer Fossy,
> 20 mins that's what 8 miles for you then?



You are welcome............. nah its really 15 mins for 5 miles.......it's a tester I use......out is up hill though ......  

Cup of Tea on arrival though..........  

We're in a cul de sac thingy, and have parking spaces for 'visitors' ..... wooooo...............(i.e. small houses with lack of driveway provision) IN REALITY.......

Also a local bike surgery  (my garage) but wash and polish has to be booked in at a charge.........


----------



## a_n_t (7 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Thought so - saw your Man Wheelers ride route .......




Yeah, thats later in the month but I'm going on a recce as there's a few bits I've not done. You should definately give Gorsey a bash, think it climbs about 300 ft in half a mile!


----------



## dan_bo (8 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> 24th I'm away, 31st I'm away with cubs,
> 
> *So 7th November.......... ?*



*7th November. 8.45 for 9AM kick off *at that statue near the top of motty cut near where me foss and longers met last time.


----------



## longers (8 Oct 2010)

Sorry Dan, Fossys idea about meeting by the statue sounds like a better option for them as they won't have to drag upto the pub only to doubleback straight away. 
To get there from our side you just need to turn right at the mini roundabout and it's on your right by the crossroads. Or tell me to p off and stop interfering!

As I'll have gears then I might be tempted by Gorsey Brow if anyone else fancies it. Easy to meet at the statue again after. Then Apple St to finish off?


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> *7th November. 8.45 for 9AM kick off *at that pub at the top of motty cut where me foss and longers met last time.


Pencilled into my diary.Taking my bike to Fossy's for a full service,wash and wax before the ride








longers said:


> Sorry Dan, Fossys idea about meeting by the statue sounds like a better option for them as they won't have to drag upto the pub only to doubleback straight away.



Never met you Longers but I'm liking you already with thinking like that





Year to the day I made my CC ride debut too.


----------



## longers (13 Oct 2010)

I've not used a Buxton cafe before but have been recommended The Sauce on Terrace Rd as a reasonably priced option and am sticking it here so I don't forget. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2010)

hmmm, thinking about joining in  the hard bit is choosing which bike as none of the geared bikes have mudguards. I do have some crud roadracers to stick on i spose


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> hmmm, thinking about joining in  the hard bit is choosing which bike as none of the geared bikes have mudguards. I do have some crud roadracers to stick on i spose



My geared bikes don't have mudguards either - one won't take them, and one is forbidden to have any - it's the rules.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> My geared bikes don't have mudguards either - one won't take them, and one is forbidden to have any - it's the rules.



Great, we going fixed if it rains then?


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> My geared bikes don't have mudguards either - one won't take them, and one is forbidden to have any - it's the rules.



You'll have to come on the MTB with studded tyres then



(you'll still be quicker than me though) 





Any beginners or fellow slow cyclists coming on this ride?


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> You'll have to come on the MTB with studded tyres then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I get my Visa to cross in to Derbyshire Potsy, I can assure you I will not be sprinting up any hills (as half the midges in the Goyt valley can testify). Triple for me. Nice and steady.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> If I get my Visa to cross in to Derbyshire Potsy, I can assure you I will not be sprinting up any hills (as half the midges in the Goyt valley can testify). Triple for me. Nice and steady.



Hope you make this Hacienda,will be good to meet more new faces.
I don't know about a visa but I don't mind slumming it across the border now and again




I'm on a crash diet to give me a fighting chance of finishing the ride in anything but a very messy state


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Oct 2010)

Potsy just given me a nudge on this one,might be up for this so i can put faces to names and have a nice new ride out free of nappies ! Is it MTB or hybrid type riding ????


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Potsy just given me a nudge on this one,might be up for this so i can put faces to names and have a nice new ride out free of nappies ! Is it MTB or hybrid type riding ????



It's 4 fast lads on racers with me doing my best to keep up




and no doubt failing


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> It's 4 fast lads on racers with me doing my best to keep up
> 
> 
> 
> and no doubt failing



Still sounds fun !


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Oct 2010)

im not fast


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> im not fast



Who said I was including you in the '4'?


----------



## Tharg2007 (16 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Who said I was including you in the '4'?



haha Fair point


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> It's 4 fast lads on racers with me doing my best to keep up
> 
> 
> 
> and no doubt failing



I do hope you're not throwing that fast blanket over me either- plenty of ballast to aid on the downhill but otherwise.........


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2010)

I had a little wander out this afternoon, and decided to check out Gorsey Bank on the way home. Starts steep, then eases a little, then the steep bit is at the top ! It's about 1 in 5 at the top, proper lung buster.

It's about 400 feet in half a mile.....


----------



## a_n_t (17 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> I had a little wander out this afternoon, and decided to check out Gorsey Bank





Me too! Fun aint it! I also did werneth low rd, monks rd and apple st. No way i'd try apple st in the wet, what kind of road surface is that!! 
Amazing how much climbing you can squeeze into such a short distance round there.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I do hope you're not throwing that fast blanket over me either- plenty of ballast to aid on the downhill but otherwise.........



You mean that's not you in your Avatar


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2010)

MTB on trail tyres pumped up hard should do he trick then ?


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> I had a little wander out this afternoon, and decided to check out Gorsey Bank on the way home. Starts steep, then eases a little, then the steep bit is at the top ! It's about 1 in 5 at the top, proper lung buster.
> 
> It's about 400 feet in half a mile.....



Is it too late to pull out of this one?


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Is it too late to pull out of this one?



Naaahh should be a laugh !


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2010)

The route we are doing doesn't actually go up Gorsey, you'd have to double back to do it.

To Ant - nearly went up Apple Street, but last time I remember it's got ridges/steps on the road - didn't fancy taking the best bike over it. 19 miles and 1900 ft of climbing !


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Naaahh should be a laugh !



I doubt I'll be laughing Skud,crying maybe but not laughing


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2010)

I read chunal in the title. Read page 1 but I CBA to read the whole thread. 

I might be interested if its in November.

Dates/times/people/cafe stop/start point/route?


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> I doubt I'll be laughing Skud,crying maybe but not laughing



I'm surrounded by 4 female mini me's so a few lung busting hill's will be a laugh !


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2010)

400bhp said:


> I read chunal in the title. Read page 1 but I CBA to read the whole thread.
> 
> I might be interested if its in November.
> 
> Dates/times/people/cafe stop/start point/route?



There you go mate-
7th Nov
8.45am
TBC-Dan Bo,Longers,Fossy,Hacienda,Me,Skudupnorth,Tharg,redbike.
TBC Buxton?
Mottram Tameside

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/195073


----------



## a_n_t (17 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> To Ant - nearly went up Apple Street, but last time I remember it's got ridges/steps on the road - didn't fancy taking the best bike over it. 19 miles and 1900 ft of climbing !



yeah its a wierd surface and steeper than it looks in the photo!








I logged over 4100ft today in 35 miles! Ouch!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> There you go mate-
> 7th Nov
> 8.45am
> TBC-Dan Bo,Longers,Fossy,Hacienda,Me,Skudupnorth,Tharg,redbike.
> ...



Thank you. I may come along. 8:45 is a good start time. 

Does that site have a GPX download option? If so I can stick it my newly acquired Garmin.


----------



## longers (18 Oct 2010)

400 - try having a look in "export", it looks like it gives you two options for gpx download.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2010)

Right, i'm defo up for this run (my first CC/Group ride ever) I will proberly ride up to Mottram along the A-57 and meet up with you all there.Going to use the MTB as it's not too bad when the tyres are on rock hard mode.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Right, i'm defo up for this run (my first CC/Group ride ever) I will proberly ride up to Mottram along the A-57 and meet up with you all there.Going to use the MTB as it's not too bad when the tyres are on rock hard mode.



Nice one Skud,probably see you there as I'm running out of excuses not to come



though the bike does need some attention soon,3,000 miles of commuting has taken it's toll on a few parts.
Am going to attempt repairs next week whilst I'm off work,could be disasterous


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Nice one Skud,probably see you there as I'm running out of excuses not to come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with the repairs,i'm sorting my transport out this week.Might re-attach panniers but there again i like the trim look on the MTB


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Nice one Skud,probably see you there as I'm running out of excuses not to come  though the bike does need some attention soon,3,000 miles of commuting has taken it's toll on a few parts.
> Am going to attempt repairs next week whilst I'm off work,could be disasterous



If you need any help I'm happy to give a helping hand (I'm no expert but can hold a spanner in one hand and a cup of tea in the other  )


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2010)

400bhp said:


> If you need any help I'm happy to give a helping hand (I'm no expert but can hold a spanner in one hand and a cup of tea in the other  )



Nah, Potsy's hoping to come to my house first for a full service, wash, wax and a cup of tea...... before we set off for Mottram.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2010)

400bhp said:


> If you need any help I'm happy to give a helping hand (I'm no expert but can hold a spanner in one hand and a cup of tea in the other  )



Cheers,I'm not too bad at the holding bit,it's what to do with the spanner that's the problem






fossyant said:


> Nah, Potsy's hoping to come to my house first for a full service, wash, wax and a cup of tea...... before we set off for Mottram.


Ha Ha yeah,double time on a Sunday? 
I'll take it all apart,bodge it completely then bring it to yours for you to fix



better make it 6am then




Or I'll buy a complete new bike and 'pretend' I've fixed the old one(might try this on the oh 1st)


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nah, Potsy's hoping to come to my house first for a full service, wash, wax and a cup of tea...... before we set off for Mottram.



I do hope all that involves a bike !


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> I do hope all that involves a bike !



Nah that's just the car,wait til he sees the state of my bike


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Nah that's just the car,wait til he sees the state of my bike


----------



## BinBag (27 Oct 2010)

I'm up for this if that's ok?

So...so far I have 7th Nov at 8:45am for a 9am start.

But where though? I'm a Brinny lad so getting to Woodley for whatever time is easiest for me, but I don't mind riding or car'ing it to anywhere.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2010)

BinBag said:


> I'm up for this if that's ok?
> 
> So...so far I have 7th Nov at 8:45am for a 9am start.
> 
> But where though? I'm a Brinny lad so getting to Woodley for whatever time is easiest for me, but I don't mind riding or car'ing it to anywhere.


Hey that's 2 I've recruited now,better make sure I turn up





I'm meeting Fossy at his house so we could maybe meet you on route somewhere in Woodley? 
We'll then have 4 or 5 miles to the meeting point.
Would imagine 8.15-8.25am.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Hey that's 2 I've recruited now,better make sure I turn up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tip yer a fiver for commision when I see ya


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Oct 2010)

I am proberly going to ride over,i guess my best route is through Manchester down the A57 which should be quiet on a Sunday morning.


----------



## longers (27 Oct 2010)

It depends where exactly you're setting off from Skud but the road will be nice and quiet at that time.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> It depends where exactly you're setting off from Skud but the road will be nice and quiet at that time.


Outskirts of Tyldesley ! It will add a bit to the route but hey ho !


----------



## longers (27 Oct 2010)

It does add a bit onto the route for you, at least it's a straight line.

Link to Google map of meeting place, hopefully. By the statue on the crossroads - seating available.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> It does add a bit onto the route for you, at least it's a straight line.
> 
> Link to Google map of meeting place, hopefully. By the statue on the crossroads - seating available.



No worries,need the exercise at the moment ! What is everyone riding ? I'm planning on bringing my MTB on trail tyres.


----------



## BinBag (28 Oct 2010)

I'll be on my roadie - it's not a MTB trail route is it?


----------



## BinBag (28 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Hey that's 2 I've recruited now,better make sure I turn up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right, well I'm not that up on Woodley - apart from actually getting to the chruch on the main road. Does that sound ok?


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2010)

BinBag said:


> Right, well I'm not that up on Woodley - apart from actually getting to the chruch on the main road. Does that sound ok?



Well I'd suggest coming to Brinny to pick you up but we like our wheels to stay on the bike


----------



## BinBag (28 Oct 2010)

The sad thing is there's probably an element of truth in that! .

I'll come and meet you in Woodley - just give us a post code or point of interest and I'll be there.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2010)

St Marks Church then at the Junction of Stockport Road and George Lane. Set off for 8:15 from there.

My house is just 1 minute away, and I'd have to ride past it..

It's a road route - possibly some crappy tarmac in places, but I'll be on one of two 23mm tyred bikes.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> Link to Google map of meeting place, hopefully. By the statue on the crossroads - *seating available.*



With Mr Lowry !


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2010)

Skud, just to pre-warn you, you may be better on a road or hybrid if you have one. The climbs will be a drag on an MTB, especially Long Hill. The 50 mph descent of Chunal won't be possible on a MTB..... 

Doesn't matter, as we do stop and re-group at the top of hills.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2010)

fossyant said:


> Skud, just to pre-warn you, you may be better on a road or hybrid if you have one. The climbs will be a drag on an MTB, especially Long Hill. The 50 mph descent of Chunal won't be possible on a MTB.....
> 
> Doesn't matter, as we do stop and re-group at the top of hills.



Skud has a hybrid(Sirrus) but he obviously wants to show off how fit he is by coming on the MTB





My bike has I have a speed limit of 30mph !! Don't do 50 in the car let alone a bike


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Skud has a hybrid(Sirrus) but he obviously wants to show off how fit he is by coming on the MTB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh choices,choices !! I must admit that the hybrid is looking a better option seeing as i've not been out properly for a few weeks....thats my excuse and i'm sticking by it


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2010)

Chaps


If I come then if it's OK I will meet you at the junction of Moor End Road and Mellor Road which is at mile 7 and probably leave you around mile 34.? That'll be around a 65 mile round trip for me.

Coincidentally the club I am a member of are heading over the Cat & Fiddle the same day, which would mean a 75-90 mile ride for me. I don't know which one to do yet.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Oct 2010)

I'm working tomorrow peeps, sorry!


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm working tomorrow peeps, sorry!



Might be on the wrong thread there Dell


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2010)

Or the wrong end of the M6.


----------



## RedBike (30 Oct 2010)

I thought the ride was next week?
Drat, I won't be there tomorrow


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Oct 2010)

RedBike said:


> I thought the ride was next week?
> Drat, I won't be there tomorrow



Next week the 7th November is the day.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2010)

Hope nobody is in a rush next Sunday,if my commute this morning is anything to go by it could take me some considerable time to get up those hills




That's what I get for having 10 days off the bike,is it too early to start checking the weather and praying for a new ice age


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Nov 2010)

I had a "test" ride up to Glossop and beyond on Sunday after three weeks being off two wheels...bad idea but at least i have a slight insight in what to expect ! I think i cooked my brakes coming down from Charlesworth,had a massive muscle cramp attack at Marple Locks and then got absolutley covered from head to toe in mud on the Trans Pennine from Stockport to Sale water park ( got some strange looks as i passed the Trafford Centre ! ) 
Good ride but my poor old knee is telling me i should not have done that sort of climbing !


----------



## longers (1 Nov 2010)

I'm glad I checked the original cafe stop out, it's closed on sundays!

New recommendation is the Fiveways Cafe here. The other half of it is a launderette so if needed a quick tumbledry could be had. 

Unless anyone knows of a better suggestion?


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Nov 2010)

longers said:


> I'm glad I checked the original cafe stop out, it's closed on sundays!
> 
> New recommendation is the Fiveways Cafe here. The other half of it is a launderette so if needed a quick tumbledry could be had.
> 
> Unless anyone knows of a better suggestion?



Sounds good ! Just hope the pain in the old legs goes away !


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2010)

I doubt we'll have any problem with a cafe in Buxton, there are tonnes of them. Somewhere to shove the bikes might be an issue. Long term forecast...weather looking better than is expected this week - wet and windy, but clearing up by weekend - we'll see.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> I doubt we'll have any problem with a cafe in Buxton, there are tonnes of them. Somewhere to shove the bikes might be an issue. Long term forecast...weather looking better than is expected this week - wet and windy, but clearing up by weekend - we'll see.



Think it's worth bringing a lock in case we have to leave the bikes out of sight?
My bike might have disintegrated if this bloody rain keeps up




Good job I don't bother cleaning it every time it gets a bit wet




What time would you like me to meet you Fossy?


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2010)

Hopefully using my new found google maps fu, this is a view of the outside of the Fiveways cafe.

If it works then hopefully it'll show where bikes can be locked and watched. One reason for finding a cafe in advance is trying to avoid any Fairtrade Organic establishments charging £6 for beans on toast that Buxton, being culture capital of the Peaks, might have. I rang Tourist Information and asked for greasy spoon recommendations.

I'll have a lock that'll do two bikes, it's not upto much but is good enough for a cafe lock, so if anyone needs locking up then it'll be a start.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Nov 2010)

I will bring a cheapo cable lock. Again not up to much but a deterrent and will lock a couple of bikes together.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2010)

400bhp said:


> Chaps
> 
> 
> If I come then if it's OK I will meet you at the junction of Moor End Road and Mellor Road which is at mile 7 and probably leave you around mile 34.? That'll be around a 65 mile round trip for me.
> ...



Hello


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2010)

400bhp said:


> Hello



Hiya





Sorry couldn't resist,sure that'll be fine with us all,is your mate coming too?


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Nov 2010)

I've got a long Kryptonite cable lock that will cover a couple of bikes easily,now just need to decide whether to ride the MTB with Trans Pennine mud still stuck all over it or the Hybrid with all the commute kack all over it !


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2010)

400bhp said:


> I will meet you at the junction of Moor End Road and Mellor Road



Shall we arrange to meet there at about half nine? Depending on how quick we get away from Mottram we might be a little earlier but shouldn't be much later.

I'll PM my number in case of emergencies/delays eh?


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2010)

That's fine.

Am 50/50 at the mo with weather and other ride.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Nov 2010)

longers said:


> It does add a bit onto the route for you, at least it's a straight line.
> 
> Link to Google map of meeting place, hopefully. By the statue on the crossroads - seating available.



I might as well ride to the start 

The link above goes to the general area. Where specifically is the start?

Junction of A57 (Hyde Rd) and B6174 (Stalybridge Rd)?


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2010)

Weather ain't looking too good according to the beeb,plenty of rain over the weekend


----------



## longers (3 Nov 2010)

400bhp said:


> The link above goes to the general area. Where specifically is the start?
> 
> Junction of A57 (Hyde Rd) and B6174 (Stalybridge Rd)?



Spot on. 

Here.

Potsy - metcheck doesn't look too bad and neither does XC weather for the sunday.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2010)

longers said:


> Potsy - metcheck doesn't look too bad and neither does XC weather for the sunday.



Bugger, thought I'd found a way out then




I'm really sick of the BBC weather forecasts,everyday this week it said I would miss the rain and every day it's got me


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2010)

It's only water.....................

Potsy PM me your email and I'll email you a map to my house !!


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Nov 2010)

Are we still meeting at Mr Lowery's statue and do we know what ride we are going for ? As for rain,this week has got me used to it again...nice !


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Are we still meeting at Mr Lowery's statue and do we know what ride we are going for ? As for rain,this week has got me used to it again...nice !



Yes statue at 8.45am. Me and Fossy are meeting Binbag at 8.15 in Woodley so should be there in plenty of time.
Think I'll put the Conti 4 seasons back on for this,save the 200g weight,might be crucial after 45 miles of hill climbing





As for the rain,5 times it's got me now this week



bike is looking a tad dirty.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Yes statue at 8.45am. Me and Fossy are meeting Binbag at 8.15 in Woodley so should be there in plenty of time.
> Think I'll put the Conti 4 seasons back on for this,save the 200g weight,might be crucial after 45 miles of hill climbing
> 
> 
> ...



Mines looking like it's been abused....quite like it ! Might still use the MTB but i will have to get the Trans Pennine mud off that first ! Mrs Skud has volenteered a lift up there so that 20 odd miles off the run for me.


----------



## BinBag (5 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Yes statue at 8.45am. Me and Fossy are meeting Binbag at 8.15 in Woodley so should be there in plenty of time.
> Think I'll put the Conti 4 seasons back on for this,save the 200g weight,might be crucial after 45 miles of hill climbing
> 
> 
> ...



8:15 at the church on Stockport Road it is then....

Meeting Point

Just to make sure I've not got the wrong place!


----------



## RedBike (5 Nov 2010)

I'm afraid i'm not going to make this. I'm just not fit enough.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Nov 2010)

RedBike said:


> I'm afraid i'm not going to make this. I'm just not fit enough.



What makes you think we are all fit enough  i'm still feeling the pain from last weekend when i was up on the tops,go on,you know you want too !


----------



## a_n_t (5 Nov 2010)

Might come along to this but depending on time might give the cafe stop a miss and crack on home.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2010)

Right list of attendees then-

Myself
Foss
Danbo
Longers
Skud
binbag
Hacienda
Tharg?
ant 
400bhp

Anyone else I've forgotten? Alecs?

Oh forgot Dellzegg expressed an interest


----------



## RedBike (5 Nov 2010)

I over did it last week and I'm back on my crutches. 50 hilly miles just isn't going to happen


----------



## dan_bo (5 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Right list of attendees then-
> 
> Myself
> Foss
> ...



That's a fairly big ride that if everyone turns up


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2010)

Lets hope the weather holds like today's lovely stuff,views will be stunning !


----------



## BinBag (6 Nov 2010)

Sorry gents - I'm going to have to pull out of this for tomorrow.

I'm DJing in Brinny tonight and won't be getting 'til late - I knew this anyway, but my g/f has just added getting up with the kids on Sunday...Boooooo. Well, it is her birthday!


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2010)

RedBike said:


> I over did it last week and I'm back on my crutches. 50 hilly miles just isn't going to happen



Get well soon Redbike.



dan_bo said:


> That's a fairly big ride that if everyone turns up




The drop outs have started







skudupnorth said:


> Lets hope the weather holds like today's lovely stuff,views will be stunning !




Lovely today,lets hope it continues,sorting bike out now it's in a right state







BinBag said:


> Sorry gents - I'm going to have to pull out of this for tomorrow.
> 
> I'm DJing in Brinny tonight and won't be getting 'til late - I knew this anyway, but my g/f has just added getting up with the kids on Sunday...Boooooo. Well, it is her birthday!



Put your foot down binbag!!


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2010)

Right oh,bike's about as clean as it's ever going to get,rack and panier off,extra bottle cage fitted,Conti 4 season on the front to save 100g,saddle adjusted slightly,clothes in the wash.
Just about to start the carb loading 

And Stockport are still in the FA Cup for now





See you all in the morning.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2010)

BinBag said:


> 8:15 at the church on Stockport Road it is then....
> 
> Meeting Point
> 
> Just to make sure I've not got the wrong place!


Whoops - just read the Post. Will see Potsy at mine and we'll head off to the meeting point.

No iea which bike it will be, I've been running a Beaver Scout sleep over last night (got about 4 hours kip) and then been sorting out a new worktop all day..... just finished...... Garmin on charge.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Right oh,bike's about as clean as it's ever going to get,rack and panier off,extra bottle cage fitted,Conti 4 season on the front to save 100g,saddle adjusted slightly,clothes in the wash.
> Just about to start the carb loading
> 
> And Stockport are still in the FA Cup for now
> ...



Ha,Ha i cleaned all last weeks mud off mine after work today,shiny oiled running gear and rucksack now clean and loaded......i'm MTB'ing now i have a lift up to the statue. 
See you in the morning


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2010)

Yup see ya 8.45.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Yup see ya 8.45.



I thought it was 8.15 at the statue  Mrs Skud will like the extra time to lie in now !


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> No iea which bike it will be.



MTB with studs then?


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> I thought it was 8.15 at the statue  Mrs Skud will like the extra time to lie in now !



Nope 8:45 - extra brownie points !


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nope 8:45 - extra brownie points !




Happy days !

Weather up-date.....it's pi$$ing down here !!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2010)

Could be chilly tomorrow. Longs or three quarters, Long sleeve or soft shell? Don't want to boil on the hills but don't want to freeze above Buxton


----------



## 400bhp (6 Nov 2010)

Sorry guys, decided to ride with the club tomorrow.

Enjoy the climbs


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> Could be chilly tomorrow. Longs or three quarters, Long sleeve or soft shell? Don't want to boil on the hills but don't want to freeze above Buxton



Depends upon which bike I'm riding........... blue = blue kit, red/green bike = red kit........yes I am sad.....


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2010)

Winter gear as it's meant to be <3c tomorrow.
Tights,long sleeve base layer,shirt,gilet.
None of it colour matched to my bike though unlike some


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Nov 2010)

No shorts then ???


----------



## a_n_t (6 Nov 2010)

Off to bed, hopefully the baby will sleep through and i'll see you tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2010)

this is way too early for a Sunday........ where is my bed?


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> this is way too early for a Sunday........ where is my bed?



Don't believe it,just put all my gear and bike in car,20 yards down the road and the car has a flat!!!!! 
Not going to make it now,if I ride down to fossy's won't get there til gone 8.40am


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2010)

Nightmare. .....

No probs. Will catch the others at mottram


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nightmare. .....
> 
> No probs. Will catch the others at mottram



Not had flat in this car since new 4+ years ago,puncture fairy must be desperate to stop me this time




Have a good one,will make the next one if I have to walk the bike to the start.





Just put the spare on-dirty big nail stuck right thru the middle of the tread.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2010)

Avin a brew in buxton.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2010)

PSSSSSSSSSssssssssss


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> PSSSSSSSSSssssssssss



Bugger off





Gutted to have missed this,even more gutted that I washed my bike for no reason now




How's it going?


----------



## a_n_t (7 Nov 2010)

good ride. I left them at the cafe stop and came back over the cat and fiddle. 70 miles for me door to door, bloody feels like it too!!


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2010)

Over 4500 feet of climbing, only just over 45mph down chunal due to headwind. Tea was Mega cheap. Cheers guys, off to get shower now.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2010)

Good run out that lads, but I have two issues: 1/. I don't recall seeing anything of cheshire, and 2/. Chunal's a bit soft innit? 

Otherwise, great to see new faces and a cracking ride out and brew! Cheers!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2010)

Oh and Pottsy- sorry to hear about your car tyre really. Skud- hope you got back home OK. Good riding there bud.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2010)

And i've only just warmed up!


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Oh and Pottsy- sorry to hear about your car tyre really. Skud- hope you got back home OK. Good riding there bud.



That'll teach me to drive to the start,next time I'll ride,was a bit concerned about all the climbing so was trying to save my energy for that.
Was flapping trying to decide which would be quicker,either put the spare wheel on or ride all the way down to Fossy's,but whichever I chose would have meant you all waiting around for a while for me.
Maybe we could do another some time over winter if there's a decent weekend?

Glad you had a good ride,how many made it?


----------



## dan_bo (7 Nov 2010)

Six in the end. But none the limper for it!​


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2010)

Showered and changed,cracking ride out and great first group ride for me.Not feeling any after affects from drinking the sheep pee /Buxton spring water coming out of the lions mouth,but i did wonder if i would end up looking like that guy who was beating the water meter by filling his boots ! Loved Long hill and the Chunal although i was feeling it by the end.
Cheers lads for making me feel welcome
Steve


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Nov 2010)

Cheers for a good day out guys. Steve maximum respect for doing it on the MTB. Some great climbing and descents, good cafe stop, good company and cracking weather. All in all a good ride out.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Oh and Pottsy- sorry to hear about your car tyre really. Skud- hope you got back home OK. Good riding there bud.



Cheers matey,got home about 3.30,thanks for asking.Manchester was pretty clear which was good because i was felling it by then !


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cheers for a good day out guys. Steve maximum respect for doing it on the MTB. Some great climbing and descents, good cafe stop, good company and cracking weather. All in all a good ride out.



Thanks again,maybe the MTB was not the best choice along with the rucksack but i had a great time...roll on the next one with hopfully Potsy.Good first group ride and definatly not the last due to good bunch.


----------



## longers (7 Nov 2010)

Sorry you missed it Potsy, good company as ever and some fantastic views were had. Ta all!


----------



## longers (7 Nov 2010)

And sorry for the rattling!


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2010)

longers said:


> And sorry for the rattling!



Did you find the culprit ??


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2010)

Enjoyed the lane from Chinley to top of Hayfield..eventful........rabid Retriever and squished up the verge to let a van pass....

Could do another ride soonish. will possibly need to allow some route changes if 'frosty'.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> Enjoyed the lane from Chinley to top of Hayfield..eventful........rabid Retriever and squished up the verge to let a van pass....
> 
> Could do another ride soonish. will possibly need to allow some route changes if 'frosty'.



How about bringing the Tameside two over to Cheshire,maybe similar route to last one I did?


----------



## BinBag (7 Nov 2010)

I'm gutted I missed it. If there's another one going, let me know so I can make sure it's not my girlfriends birthday. As luck would have it as well, my amp clipped out after 30 mins - embarrassing!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Nov 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it. Nice day for cycling, I ended up doing 95 miles.

If another one is organised I'll hopefully be able to make it. I do have a few good rides programmed in to the Garmin now.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2010)

Well we came up for one of your rides and it was good to meet up with some forum names, I've no doubt we will make another at some point. What I don't get is with so many thousands of forum members, how few actually want to enjoy the company of others on their bikes??? Sounds like you had a good route - but 6, just 6 people came to ride, I am as they say, gobsmacked.
Take a look on the fixed & ss thread, I'm aiming to run one soon so anybody interested in coming to Rutland?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2010)

totallyfixed said:


> What I don't get is with so many thousands of forum members, how few actually want to enjoy the company of others on their bikes??? Sounds like you had a good route - but 6, just 6 people came to ride, I am as they say, gobsmacked.


I organise quite a few forum rides every year. Sometimes I get up to 8 or 9 riders but usually it is more like 2-5. 

I'm doing a forum ride on Saturday and the numbers are going to be pretty small. People are just so busy these days, it is hard to find a date/time that suits everybody. Some people can find time for a 2-3 hour ride but they have partners, children and sometimes jobs that demand their attention at weekends so a full day can be difficult for them.

I'm sure that forum members would _like_ to do more rides, it's just a case of finding the time!


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Nov 2010)

I suspect one or two may have been put off because it was a little lumpy, and we had a few drop outs due to circumstances beyond their control.  A cracking ride nevertheless.


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Nov 2010)

I forgot all about it, I took my lad to a party in the morning and remembered on the way back when I saw lots of riders enjoying the bright but cold morning. After that I went to the pub and stuffed my face with roast dinner and got sloshed on ale. Sorry!!


----------

